

British Navy selling aircraft carrier, HMS Invicible, via Internet Auction  - cwan
http://www.edisposals.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Disposals-Public-Site/en_US/-/GBP/ViewProductDetail-Start;pgid=MieqQ4wkQg8000ArvQ_8K1sp0000UkSsWE7U?ProductUUID=38jAqBIQwVwAAAEsaApaBWLN&CatalogCategoryID=VaLAqBELPagAAAED8GeasfoP&JumpTo=OfferList

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951757>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1947436> <\- This one has comments

